# Masterdrive MC plus 1.6 parameter



## maxi (1 September 2006)

Ich habe auf Slot A den Profibus
Slot B frei
Slot C Absolutwertgeber 2048 Inkremente

Wie stelle ich welche Parameter ein damit ich ihn mit den Programmbeispiel für 2 DP fahren kann?


----------



## volker (2 September 2006)

den masterdrive und das beispiel kenne ich nicht. beim mm4 sind es die parameter 700 und 1000 die auf 6 gestellt werden müssen.


----------



## maxi (2 September 2006)

Habe 6SE70*15*-0TP50-ZC43+G91 und 6SE70*14*-0TP50-ZC43+G91 

Also die Kompact Plus
mit auf Slot C den  C43 Messgeberbaugruppe f+r Multiturngeber/encoder SBM2 
Auf Slot A habe ich die G91 Kommunikationsbaugruppe Profibus CBP2



Also Motor halt einen synchron Servomotor 1FK7 Compakt  einen 1FK7042-5AK71-1EG0 (3NM, 100K, 6000 U/Min, Selbstgekühlt)
Absolutwertgeber ist der ENDAT 2048 S/R (Encoder A-2048)

Also nur P060 auf 4, P0718 die Profibusadresse rein und in Wert 700 und in Wert 1000 die 6, Porgramm vom Drive Monitor einspielen und Go?


----------



## maxi (2 September 2006)

700 und 1000 kann es nicht sein.

700 ist die Serielle Schnitstelle am FU und 1000 gibt es gar nicht.


----------



## ge_org (3 September 2006)

Müsste Parameter 918 sein, hast Du DriveMonitor?
Hatte zur Inbetriebnahme eines Siemens Servo einen Techniker für 1 Tag bekommen, der hat ein Script eingespielt und das wars.

Gruß

Georg


----------



## maxi (4 September 2006)

Den Drive Monitor habe ich schon richtig eingestellt.

Aber am FU selbst muss ja noch alles verknüpft werden mit den Parametern.


Ich glaube ich lasse auch einen Techniker kommen.

Mag mir sicher sein das es absolut 100% läuft. Bekommen ja auch gut Geld für die Anlage.


----------



## maxi (4 September 2006)

Ds mit Wert 700 und Wert 1000 ist bei den ganz neuen FU`s so.
Also ist nicht grundlegend falsch gewesen.
Bei mir ist es der 887, jedoch zeigt das kleine wiederspenstige, bockige  Mistding noch einen Fehler an wenn ich P060 auf 7 stellen will.


----------



## offliner (4 September 2006)

Hast Du mit Drivemonitor eine geführte Inbetriebnahme gemacht ? Wenn nicht, gehts sowieso nicht, es sei denn Du hast ein passendes Script-File für die Umrichter und Motorkombination. Dann solltest Du den Antrieb auf jeden Fall schonmal über Steuertafel verfahren können.


----------



## maxi (4 September 2006)

Ja,

auch extra ein Serielles Kabel gebaut etc.


----------



## Zefix (5 September 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> ....., bockige Mistding noch einen Fehler an wenn ich P060 auf 7 stellen will.


 
Glaub den musst erst auf 5 oder so stellen damit er 7 akzeptiert.
Weiss es nimmer genau.
Dann kannst erst auf die PB-Paramter zugreifen.
Hat mich auch schon mal nerven gekostet. 

Gruss Andy


----------



## offliner (5 September 2006)

Wenn der Antrieb mit Drivemonitor richtig in Betrieb genommen wurde, ist es gar nicht notwendig den Parameter 918 überhaupt nochmal anzufassen ! Ansonsten: P060 auf 5, dann den 918 auf die gewünschte Adresse, anschließend P060 wieder auf 7. Das geht ohne irgendwelche Mucken des Antriebs...


----------



## Zefix (5 September 2006)

offliner schrieb:


> Ansonsten: P060 auf 5, dann den 918 auf die gewünschte Adresse, anschließend P060 wieder auf 7. Das geht ohne irgendwelche Mucken des Antriebs...


 
Genau so rum wars   

hab mir bei einem MC Wechsel mal dran die Zähne ausgebissen.
Der alte wollte nicht mehr,kein Problem dacht ich damals, neues Gerät rein,
mit PG Parameter drauf und Gut....

....ein paar Parameter wollte er aber ums verrecken nicht akzeptieren.

Irgendwann sind wir doch noch drauf gekommen


----------

